# Its Alive DVD



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Just picked up ITS ALIVE on DVD. 










Anybody seen it?*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw it when I was a teenager. Now that you've brought it up, I might have to check it out again.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah it looks hilarious. I haven't had a chance to see it. I did, but then I picked THEY LIVE instead. Wicked movie.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought the baby puppet off of eBay last year. Creepy looking thing..............:jol:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh nice. The one they sold on bumpinthenight productions?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I first saw that on USA Network ages ago. I too have the DVD.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Big Howlin said:


> Yeah it looks hilarious. I haven't had a chance to see it. I did, but then I picked THEY LIVE instead. Wicked movie.


I saw that on my Comcast On-Demand. Kind of boring, didn't care for it.

As for the It's Alive movies, I have those 3 on the separate Warner Bros. DVDs. The first is a very good movie, the third is one of those movies that a bigger budget I think helped to be very entertaining (it's a really refreshingly original kind of horror sequel, but then it's Larry Cohen and his horror usually has a quite refreshing effect), the second movie was not good. I can't say it any better than that. Just sat there and didn't do very much, kind of rode on the first movie's coattails. No new ideas that I thought really worked.


----------

